# Double Dial, Seven Handed Pocket Watch



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This is a Mensor double dial tachymeter/chronograph/pocket watch. The front dial displays a standard pocket watch with hour, minute and seconds dial at the six o'clock position. In addition there is a chronograph sweep centre second hand and a minute dial at the twelve o'clock position.

The rear of the watch has another dial that operates as a tachymeter. This multi-coloured dial represents speed in mph or kph. For example for the first four minutes the scale shows speeds up to 200 units(mph or kph) per hour. The first four minutes are indicated by the four different scales. During the first minute the small indicator points to the red segment and the speed is read from the red scale using the long sweep hand. The small indicator then moves to the black segment. The second minute is indicated by the black segmant and scale. The third minute by the green segmant and scale, and the fourth minute by the blue segment and scale. This dial records speeds between 200 and 15 units per hour.

Whilst these recordings are taking place, the front dial is recording the time via the chronograph. If the speed is less than fifteen units per hour then the recording continues by referring to the small minutes dial on the front dial. This dial continues to record the speed down to 3 unit per hour. The watch was produced in the early part of the 20th century when 200 units per hour was a very high speed. The tachymeter and chronograph are set in motion simultaneously by depressing the pendant and stopped by depressing a second time. The chronograph and tachymeter hands flyback by depressing the pendant a third time.

So the watch gives you the speed and time instantly.

I haven't found the name Mensor recorded. Anyone got any info?


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The rear dial.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

As an example. The tachymeter showing 40 units an hour.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The chronograph showing 1 minute- 30 seconds.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Amazing !!! I have never seen anything like this configuration before.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

To gain access to the regulator on a normal watch it is just a matter of opening the rear cover. On this watch that would mean removing the two hands on the rear dial and then removing the dial which is a press fit. To resolve this problem the maker has added an extension to the standard regulator arm and the watch is regulated by this extension.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

As Julian said, 'Amazing!' Brings a whole new meaning to the term display back.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

WHAT AN AMAZING WATCH .NJOY H


----------



## carlt69 (Feb 26, 2010)

That's an amazing watch : thumbup:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Not in the same league but another 'double dial' pocket watch on eBay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-VINTAGE-NAVY-MARINERS-POCKET-WATCH-WITH-SUB-DIALS-/251234266264?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_Pocket_Watches_Accessories_ET&hash=item3a7ebaac98


----------

